
The art of building products - kaiomagalhaes
http://www.codelitt.com/blog/the-art-of-building-products/
======
vinceguidry
Ugh. Don't bother clicking through.

At first I was nodding my head, looking for where he ties it all together with
the marketing that's the other important side to building a product. Then I
realize he's not building products at all, he's doing client work. The whole
thing is just an intro to Agile. And not even a very good one at that.

~~~
kaiomagalhaes
Not all readers have the same set of knowledge.

~~~
dreistdreist
How did you get this to front page? Manipulation?

~~~
ritchiea
A title like "The art of building products" is upvote bait for HN users. I
don't do it anymore but I used to upvote submissions with titles like that
without reading the article. My thinking being that if my vote gets someone
else to read it I can check the comments to see what kind of discussion it
generates and whether the article itself is worth reading. These days so much
of this fluff makes it to the front page that I am more careful about what I
upvote.

